# Seawolf Park Crowd



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

A co-worker of mine fished (by boat) near the pier at Seawolf Park on Sunday. He reportedly caught 7 flounder using the penny 3" gulp shrimptail. When I asked him about the fishing pressure on Sunday, he reported roughly 1000 waders and 25 to 30 boats fishing Seawolf. 

I fished late friday afternoon and caught 6 flatties on finger mullet. All fish were caught on incoming tide, along the (GSC) Galveston Ship Channel area...Crowd was managable.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

I was out there Sunday a.m. and it was a zoo. This was my first time to wade Seawolf for the flounder run and it was definately an eye opener. Caught a few but I have had much better luck around the jetties for flounder - I am sure the pressure from Saturday and Sunday (before I got there) had alot to do with the low numbers that I managed to catch. It was still a fun morning and sure beat studying.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

We still limited before noon on Sunday. Lots of potlickers and newbies keeping it entertaining though!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

waded there twice last year. I will stick to flounder fishing sabine. Twice as much fish with hardly any people at all. the only reason why i went was because my cousin made me. That is the first time i've waded and two boats come and anchor on both side of me. i had one guy casting at me. LOL! i've never seen anything like it. i'm not bashing Galvewston fishing. I've just never experience that many peopel in one place.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

i heard the same thing on sunday and my friends only caught 2 flounder and it got really crowded fast.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

TC dike being unavailable is concentrating the flounder chasers even more than usual.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, its just ridiculous. i'm thinkin i'll just go duck huntin


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

yea i rode past seawolf this past weekend heading up the icw to the boat cut, it was wild to see 10-20 boats all about 10 yards away from eachother, and waders scattered over 200-300 yards only looking like 15 to 20 feet apart from eachother. had to pass that one up , but saw many ppl hookin up with fish


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

If one wants to wade,can you park inside the park or do you have to park on the road outside?


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

The road is blocked off about where the no parking signs start so you can't get to the park


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Dell said:


> The road is blocked off about where the no parking signs start so you can't get to the park


I was out there sunday ( in the boat ) . I saw several people fishing on the channel side of the park and I saw steady traffic in and out of the park.
Maybe they are park employee's ?? I don't know. I heard the road was partly washed out right before the park but I saw lots of traffic in and out of there on Sunday.
It looked to me like it was open.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Galveston paper reported they were open sunup to sundown but I have not personally verified it. I wish they would just extend that road to Bolivar and get rid of the ferrys and SWP anyway. It costs too much to maintain those boats, just get rid of them. Move the Stewart and the Texas to the present day ferry landing. :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## SLAngler (Jun 22, 2008)

could someone verify what time seawolf closes?


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Seawolf Park is OPEN.
Went there las Sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2008)

Closing time anyone? A few years ago I parked in there and went wading, forgot to look at my watch & came back way after dark. Poor gate attendant had to wait for me. Lucky my wife was waiting in the vehicle or he would have locked the gate and left me stranded in there.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Harris6266 said:


> When I asked him about the fishing pressure on Sunday, he reported roughly 1000 waders and 25 to 30 boats fishing Seawolf.


Sounds like the chum salmon fishery at Hoodsport on the Hood Canal in Washington, combat fishing to the extreme......


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it still free for waders and pay $6 for parking only?


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

stros00 said:


> Is it still free for waders and pay $6 for parking only?


6$ for parking and 6$ person for fishing from the bank or wade in the water.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

seattleman1969 said:


> Sounds like the chum salmon fishery at Hoodsport on the Hood Canal in Washington, combat fishing to the extreme......


Funny, I was thinking the same thing or maybe the sockeye run on the Kenai in Alaska....


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

How can they charge a wader when they are fishing in public water and not using any part of the park to fish? That is plain ridiculous. Guess that the hurricane made them a "Ripoff Park"


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

We asked them the same question last week and all they can say is the rule had changed.
We parked at the back road close to the edge of the shore line.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

That is ridiculous, $12 to fish, screw that.. *** is wrong with people.. i hope they loose their *** after the flounder run


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Park is now open


ksk said:


> If one wants to wade,can you park inside the park or do you have to park on the road outside?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

caz said:


> That is ridiculous, $12 to fish, screw that.. *** is wrong with people.. i hope they loose their *** after the flounder run


 how much does a person spend at a boobie bar ? how much is a movie? where you been? 12 bucks for sunup to sundown aint that bad ,, chill!


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah it ain't bad,but I like parking on the road and free alot better.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

honestly it really is that bad... $12 to stand around and fish around 100 dumbasses and they got no restrooms, no bait, no water, they should be paying ya'll ..



roundman said:


> how much does a person spend at a boobie bar ? how much is a movie? where you been? 12 bucks for sunup to sundown aint that bad ,, chill!


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2008)

On top of $20 gas and $14 baits, yes, and additional $12 adds up. Probably cheaper to buy flounders from the market. Or better yet, use the money for 4 trips of all you can eat buffets - steak, fish and all. 

However, by parking outside, thieves could cost more you bargained for. By the way, no one knew the the park's closing time?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well im old enough to when i remember when they called it the quarrentine station and you could pull right up to the shore and get out and wade free,,, damm im old im going back to enjoying my hot coffee now, enjoy your flounder fishing , flounders just really anit on my mind right now! so there may only be 99 dum what? ohh well , have fun whereever you go !


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

The sign as you go thru the gate says the park closes at 5:30


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought the purpose of fishing was to go out and relax and have a good time. $20.00 Gas, $10.00 Bait, $12.00 Park and Fish
Fishing with 500 idiots all trying to beat you to the fish - Priceless.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Park is open sunup to sundown.. Its open 24 hrs and free by boat...

Maybe I will open a 8 dollar shuttle from GYB...LOL

J/k

Good luck on the fishing and better luck on the catching....

Dont bring anything into the park that you would miss. Police should sting that area every year at flounder pounder time.



Dell said:


> The sign as you go thru the gate says the park closes at 5:30


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

TroutOut said:


> I thought the purpose of fishing was to go out and relax and have a good time. $20.00 Gas, $10.00 Bait, $12.00 Park and Fish
> Fishing with 500 idiots all trying to beat you to the fish - Priceless.


Hey, you callin' me an idiot??

:wink: j/k


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

TroutOut said:


> I thought the purpose of fishing was to go out and relax and have a good time. $20.00 Gas, $10.00 Bait, $12.00 Park and Fish
> Fishing with 500 idiots all trying to beat you to the fish - Priceless.


 that's purdy funny right thar! i dont think im onena them i-diots more like onena them dumbarses!


----------

